
Apple is bad news for the future of the Web - richtr
https://medium.com/@richtr/apple-is-bad-news-for-the-future-of-the-web-6027b000b0c4
======
Falkon1313
> Apple, intentionally or not, is holding back the development of the web in
> 2016.

Like they've been holding back the development of games for years? I have a
Mac for work, and it's good at what it does. But I wouldn't choose one for a
home/personal PC. The lockin and limitations aren't worth it (not just for
games, generally). It would be like using IE6 for web browsing.

If they choose to not keep up with web development, that's not going to hold
web development back, it's going to hold Apple back, and make them obsolete.
Currently, they have a good share of the 'devices used for web-browsing'
market, but if they don't keep up, it'll dwindle to match their share of the
gaming PC market.

~~~
Tiksi
The difference is game developers generally don't care about the small Mac
market and have no problem leaving it behind, that's not true for web where
ios makes up a decent chunk of traffic.

